
Show HN: Sitekite 2, PHPMyAdmin for non-programmers - J-H
https://www.sitekite.com
======
jastr
I've been poking around the site for a few minutes, and am not quite sure what
it does.

Clicking "Create Item" brought me to an empty page.

------
J-H
Hey HN, I'm trying to make making databases and building web applications as
simple as possible. Let me know what you think!

